# He's just... not connecting.



## Malakyoma (Dec 14, 2012)

He's been on her back over an hour now. approaching 2. Hasn't reached his abdomen around to connect. If they still haven't conencted by the time I'm going to bed I'll separate and try again tomorrow. Any advice?

Species: Polyspilota aeruginosa.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Dec 14, 2012)

is his abdomen usually bent up like that?


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 14, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> is his abdomen usually bent up like that?


no. usually nice and straight as seen here:


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 14, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> no. usually nice and straight as seen here:


So it looks like he's trying then. Either that or he's like:

"I want nothing to do with this at all"


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 14, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> So it looks like he's trying then. Either that or he's like:
> 
> "I want nothing to do with this at all"


lol. youd think he wouldve run away instead of hopping on her back then.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 15, 2012)

I helped my male Chinese who had a hard time holding on and getting things in the right place. Sometimes all it takes is a helpful finger. Try to help him without disturbing them too much.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 15, 2012)

He's like... pulsing his abdomen or something. kind of tapping her wings with it once in a while. Just not curling it around.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 15, 2012)

Gave her a cricket. First time any mantis has taken something from tongs. Quite happy with that. He's not connected yet


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 15, 2012)

When I'm trying to encourage a connection I just blow on them gently, it works really well.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 15, 2012)

As said by paradoxica, gently blowing in small puffs or extended periods of time will make them connect.... If he starts moving to connect, then stop blowing and then see what happens. Thats what i did for my wallies and it worked  good luck.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 15, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> When I'm trying to encourage a connection I just blow on them gently, it works really well.


Tried that too. did a little bit but not enough to connect.

I just separated them before I head to bed. Dont want her eating him. Will try again tomorrow. Unless you guys think I should wait til monday?


----------



## aNisip (Dec 15, 2012)

No you can try again tomorrow, but feed him as much as he'll eat and give him as much water as he'll take... (same for the female) then try introducing again...  blowing does help quite a lot, I've also taken a fan, put it on low, and aimed it at them after he mounted, it helps so you don't have to blow as much.....


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 15, 2012)

Im having the smae issues with my oxys


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 15, 2012)

He's such an eediot. I gave her a cricket to tempt him to jump on, and he jumped alright. Except he jumped at and grabbed the cricket. WHILE IT WAS IN HER CLAWS. and started chowing down. I nearly crapped myself thinking she was going to eat him before I could separate them. he's back in his enclosure now with a cricket or two and when he's done eating I'll reintroduce.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 15, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> He's such an eediot. I gave her a cricket to tempt him to jump on, and he jumped alright. Except he jumped at and grabbed the cricket. WHILE IT WAS IN HER CLAWS. and started chowing down. I nearly crapped myself thinking she was going to eat him before I could separate them. he's back in his enclosure now with a cricket or two and when he's done eating I'll reintroduce.


Lmao ...... is normal ... like i told u .. sometime they stay on for 1 day before connect .... i mated 6 pairs... so i know just leave him on her ... if u need to go sleep ... sleep check the next morning ... u might see them connect ... i mated 6 pair 2-3 times each ... i have not lost 1 male yet so ... that's 12-15 times mating not 1 male died .. So don;t worrie as long the female is well feed the male is safe .... when his on her back..


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 16, 2012)

He hopped on again around 7p.m. last night. Left them together overnight. Still no connection. Will just leave them and see what happens. Almost looks like he's trying to connect with his own wings.


----------



## agent A (Dec 16, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> He hopped on again around 7p.m. last night. Left them together overnight. Still no connection. Will just leave them and see what happens. Almost looks like he's trying to connect with his own wings.


Had that issue with popas

Gently use a q-tip to guide his abdomen to at least touch hers and he should get it soon enough


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 16, 2012)

agent A said:


> Had that issue with popas Gently use a q-tip to guide his abdomen to at least touch hers and he should get it soon enough


GhostYeah suggested that too. He wasnt a fan... at all. Lol. 25 hours and counting. no connection but still on her back. She's very full so I'm not worried.


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 17, 2012)

My Oxy male was doing the same thing. I left him on her back and went to finish hw. I came back and they were mating so... he should eventually do it.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 17, 2012)

36 hours and counting lol.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 17, 2012)

Are you getting anywhere with blowing? Did you give him all the water he'd drink?


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 17, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Are you getting anywhere with blowing? Did you give him all the water he'd drink?


Sometimes blowing makes him probe harder, but not towards the female still. And yes I misted them well and tried to give him some honey this morning but he didnt drink or take any honey.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 17, 2012)

Keep blowing and see if he gets anywhere...if not, take his head off and let his headless body do the job, it operates better that way.... ^-^ -kidding


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 17, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Keep blowing and see if he gets anywhere...


Mantidforum.xxx ?


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 17, 2012)

Made progress. Turned the fan on again and he reached down and pinched her wings with his... whatever it is. then he tried to do it with his own leg. no connection


----------



## aNisip (Dec 17, 2012)

ok its up to you! I have done this for inexperienced males before. instead of moving/touching HIS abdmoen, move hers into place so he can connect...i have done this with many different species whose males were...how do i put this, noobs  and had no clue what to do; after i moved the girl and helped him, they have gone on to be pro's  if you dont wannna, just leave them alone and use the fan...  

All the best!


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 17, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> ok its up to you! I have done this for inexperienced males before. instead of moving/touching HIS abdmoen, move hers into place so he can connect...i have done this with many different species whose males were...how do i put this, noobs
> 
> All the best!


Did you curl the girls abdomen up towards him? like around the side etc?


----------



## agent A (Dec 17, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Did you curl the girls abdomen up towards him? like around the side etc?


Try both


----------



## Danny. (Dec 17, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> ok its up to you! I have done this for inexperienced males before. instead of moving/touching HIS abdmoen, move hers into place so he can connect...i have done this with many different species whose males were...how do i put this, noobs  and had no clue what to do; after i moved the girl and helped him, they have gone on to be pro's  if you dont wannna, just leave them alone and use the fan...
> 
> All the best!


I also have a noob who mounts but won't connect. I'll try this method. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 18, 2012)

Most aggravating moment of life just now. I was blowing on them a little more in between feedings, and holy he's reaching back. He's found her wings and is curling around, I think he's about to put it- then her grip on the screen weakens and her two back legs let go. Because of the structure of the area they're in this cut off his approach, and when I almost exploded in anger and corrected them he was doing it wrong again.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 18, 2012)

U guys are killing me lol ... I have another way 95% will work lol ... but u need to be ready u'll male will be dead lol .... Put the male in-front of her .. if the female attack lol ... so as the female start eating his head use a tweezer pull the male back leg on the the female body.....in nature soon as the males head getting eat up .. it tail will find the right place to mate .. lol I had to do this way to stupid multispina .. they just wont mate ... did every way put the male on her still wont mate jump right off after few mins.. got pissed off guess is feeding time lol .. and the funny part Female is 3weeks old calling everyday lol trying to mate her for the hole week with no success ... tried with 5 different males.. and i had to do the hard way lol ...

But as fot the Marble i just left the male stay on ... and watch in the morning and before sleep .. if they mate will be long 8-15hr .. so u'll know if they been mated or not ..


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 18, 2012)

But theyve been together 50+ hours. youd think he wouldve connected by now.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 18, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Are you getting anywhere with blowing? Did you give him all the water he'd drink?


I would love that ... while giving me a blow ... also give me something nice to drink lol XXX


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 18, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> I would love that ... while giving me a blow ... also give me something nice to drink lol XXX


Maybe a sammich too!


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 18, 2012)

So I found them separated this morning. I slept for 9 hours so its possible he connected after I went to bed and lasted til about when I woke up. also possible he realized he was thirsty and hopped off. So I put him in his enclosure, gave him a beetle and lots of water, and tomorrow we go again


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 18, 2012)

Not enough blowing I guess.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 18, 2012)

I blew my heart out


----------



## aNisip (Dec 18, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> I would love that ... while giving me a blow ... also give me something nice to drink lol XXX





Mime454 said:


> Mantidforum.xxx ?





Malakyoma said:


> I blew my heart out





Mime454 said:


> Not enough blowing I guess.





Mime454 said:


> Maybe a sammich too!


Lol you guys  get yo minds outta de gutter!  ^^ ......

That's why a fan is recommended, bc sometimes ull get light headed from too much exhalation... (notice how I didn't use blow?  )


----------



## agent A (Dec 18, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Lol you guys  get yo minds outta de gutter!  ^^ ......
> 
> That's why a fan is recommended, bc sometimes ull get light headed from too much exhalation... (notice how I didn't use blow?  )


Blowing makes me lightheaded

There used to be a little kid here who loved bubbles so we'd blow bubbles together and id quickly get light headed

Sadly they moved a few years ago, such an enthusiastic 6 year old though, always asking questions :nerd:


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 19, 2012)

he put it in for a second today. just for a moment. then he disconnected and lost interest. will try again tomorrow


----------



## Digger (Dec 19, 2012)

No disrespect intended...but this is like Abbott and Costello meet a porn movie


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 20, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> he put it in for a second today. just for a moment. then he disconnected and lost interest. will try again tomorrow


That boy ain't right!


----------



## agent A (Dec 20, 2012)

maybe he isnt into females...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 20, 2012)

Heat the male up(85-95) and mist the enclosure well first.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 20, 2012)

agent A said:


> maybe he isnt into females...


Are there homosexual insects? I swear that one of the popas I got from Melano was!


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 20, 2012)

Well after putting him in the closet for the night (Hopefully that kept some pheromones from him), he's on her back for round 4. hopefully he connects for a length of time this time.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 20, 2012)

He was in the closet? Agent A was right!


----------



## Plex (Dec 20, 2012)

But if he was in the closet, you'd have to get another male to get him interested!


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 21, 2012)

Show him pictures of mine that I just posted. He'll love it!


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 26, 2012)

yeah he's definitely gay. Had to put him on her back and even then he only held on 5 minutes before losing interest and almost getting himself eaten. Walked right off the front of her. She wasn't happy


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 26, 2012)

Does Albert have another male? Maybe he can make both of them happy.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll keep trying for another week or two. If theres still no interest I'll have to get her to eat him and force him to connect. I really hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 26, 2012)

You're almost as bad as Uganda.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 26, 2012)

Well do keep in mind the females often don't just stop at eating the head, it can be all but the wings and raptors. Don't think I would ever go that far just to get some babies?

One day of separation isn't really enough to detour the pheromone saturation, 2-3 days is needed for that.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 26, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> You're almost as bad as Uganda.


I dont get it...?


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 26, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> I dont get it...?


Kill the gays bill.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uganda_Anti-Homosexuality_Bill


----------



## agent A (Dec 26, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Kill the gays bill. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uganda_Anti-Homosexuality_Bill'&gt;http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uganda_Anti-Homosexuality_Bill


That's horrible!!  

Dont they have anything else to kill?? They r killing gays cause they think its unnatural, but do they kill old people? Afterall, living past 50 is rather unnatural for our species, we didnt evolve to live that long!! Or if someone gets body jewelry or modification, are they killed? we didnt evolve with such modifications or decorations on us! why not then kill anyone that uses modern technology since its certainly not "natural"??? Point is if we have a world where everyone is "natural", we would live in a very boring world!!!

Wheres the rainbow and the unicorn and a hug when u need them?


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 26, 2012)

Lmao ok. I see now. He has a chance to redeem himself mike. death by snu snu.

On a more serious note. I might not be separating them long enough... Its hard for me because I only have my one room to keep mantids in, not an apartment that I can move the males to another room. Any separation is short term at best since I'm borrowing space.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 27, 2012)

My brother has let me borrow some space in his room. Just for a day or two. Hopefully he's more interested when I put them back together.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 29, 2012)

So after two days I put them together again. He was more interested than usual, and hopped on pretty quick. But over time lost interest and wandered off again. This morning, however, I woke up and they were connected! I'm so happy they're finally mated. Been trying to get them to mate for over 2 weeks now. I'll post pictures later on today. gotta have that mantis porn lol


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 29, 2012)

http://youtu.be/5yFmwCZ6Bws


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 29, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> So after two days I put them together again. He was more interested than usual, and hopped on pretty quick. But over time lost interest and wandered off again. This morning, however, I woke up and they were connected! I'm so happy they're finally mated. Been trying to get them to mate for over 2 weeks now. I'll post pictures later on today. gotta have that mantis porn lol


I'm sure Jude has the KY ready!


----------



## Danny. (Dec 29, 2012)

^^^^^^ Hahahahaha


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's your mantis porn.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 29, 2012)

They connected sometime last night when I was sleeping. Been awake 2 hours and they're still connected. I think this one is good.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 29, 2012)

It's about time. Good luck with ooths.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 2, 2013)

Yay! Congrats! Finally!

Oh! Haha Michael!


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 5, 2013)

Something interesting this morning. She initiated.

I took out the old furniture and added in one of those big fake vines everyone uses. The male was on a part of the vine that was lower, and the female was closer to the top. Well she saw him and he saw her, and she started walking down towards him. I thought uh-oh, she's going to eat him, but left them alone because I was curious. Anyway the female walks all the way down to within striking distance of the male, he watched her the entire time, and then she turned around. She waved her fat butt right in his face and he hopped on in half a second. Not even joking. I've seen it take him an hour to creep up and jump on but when she takes ten minutes to come to him he hops on right away. I'm about to pass out so I may not witness connection but I know even though theyve been together for a few days in the screen terrarium, thats the fastest I've seen him hop on. He's certanly eager.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like he knows the score to me, waitin' for an invite.


----------



## Plex (Jan 6, 2013)

Congratulations on the connections! Surprised to hear that she initiated though.


----------

